# Sicilian: Dance with me



## neicy

How do you say dance with me in sicilian?


----------



## aefrizzo

From the past century.
In my neck of woods: "a/bballa cu /mia". It sounds like an order, though.
A more gentle way would be an educated question: "abba/llamu? (balliamo?, let's dance?)


----------



## neicy

aefrizzo said:


> From the past century.
> In my neck of woods: "a/bballa cu /mia". It sounds like an order, though.
> A more gentle way would be an educated question: "abba/llamu? (balliamo?, let's dance?)



ok I just need to make sure it is Sicilian and not Italian...so which should I use?

a balla cu mia....does that mean dance with me?


----------



## Nino83

neicy said:


> a balla cu mia....does that mean dance with me?



Yes, but it is (as aefrizzo said) a little rude, it's imperative!  

If you want to say: 
"would you like to dance with me?" = "ti piacerebbe ballare con me?" (Italian) = "ti piacirissi/piaciria ballari cu mmia?" 
"do you want to dance with me?" = "vuoi ballare con me?" (Italian) = "voi ballari cu mmia?" 
or, as aefrizzo said, "balliamo?" (Italian) = "bballamu?" 

<->


----------



## neicy

thank you
<->


----------



## aefrizzo

neicy said:


> abb*a*lla (= dance) cu (=with)  m*i*a (= me)....does that mean dance with me?


YES, notice the vowels to be stressed
ahbb*ah*llah coo m*ee*ah

As you can see, there is a small difference between the Nino's version and mine. Actually we live in two different towns, far away (250 km)  from each other. Whatever you will choose, it will sound cosy


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hi, everyone  

Nino, Aef  could these be the tones (more or less)?  

- "Abballa cu mia!"  
- "Bballamu?"


----------



## Nino83

Mh...it depends (on intonation and other things)  

If, for example, an adolescent girl joins hands with his boyfriend and says "balla cu mia!", while she's smiling at him, it is a kind request (e comunque, "una proposta che non si può rifiutare", if one wants to be good-mannered) , but if it is said by an adult it is, in my opinion, too rude (like "balla con me!"), it sounds like an order. In these cases "ballamu?" or "ballamu!" is more polite. 
All in my opinion, it can change person-to-person!


----------



## aefrizzo

Nino83 said:


> Mh...it depends (on intonation and other things)
> 
> If, for example, an adolescent girl joins hands with his boyfriend and says "balla cu mia!", while she's smiling at him, it is a kind request (e comunque, "una proposta che non si può rifiutare", if one wants to be good-mannered) , but if it is said by an adult it is, in my opinion, too rude (like "balla con me!"), it sounds like an order. In these cases "ballamu?" or "ballamu!" is more polite.
> All in my opinion, it can change person-to-person!


----------



## Anja.Ann

OK, Nino, thank you! 

Aef, long time no see!


----------

